# Prime activité



## Karinne42 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour les filles,

J'ai une petite question concernant la prime d'activité. Je dois l'actualiser au 1er septembre. J'ai un contrat qui s'est terminé le 5 août, alors j arrondis mais en gros j'ai perçu 63 euros de mensu + 96 euros prime de rupture et 201 euros indemnités compensatrice de congés payés. Et 5 euros de frais d'entretien et de repas. Je sais que je ne dois pas déclarer les repas et frais d'entretien. Mais pour le reste tout doit être déclaré, on est d'accord ? J'ai un petit doute sur la prime de rupture, merci d'avance pour vos réponses 🙂


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

Je dirais que non
La prime de fin de contrat n'est pas soumise à cotisation salariale et n'a pas caractère de salaire 
Et n'a aucune obligation à être inscrite sur le bulletin de salaire 

Je ne la déclarerai pas


----------



## assmatzam (1 Septembre 2022)

D'ailleurs elle n'apparaît pas dans le brut 

Seul les éléments de salaire y figurent 
Salaire + régularisation + iccp


----------



## Karinne42 (1 Septembre 2022)

Super merci beaucoup 🙂


----------



## Nath.B (5 Septembre 2022)

J'ai eu un contrat qui s'est terminé fin juillet avec aussi une indemnité de rupture et, après m'être renseignée auprès de la  CAF, il faut bien la déclaration pour la prime d'activité même si elle n'est pas soumises à cotisations.


----------



## anais321 (8 Septembre 2022)

J'ai posé la question  su le site de (******************************************************** professionnel des ass mat) et une personne m'a répondu non ce n'est pas un salaire..
est ce que certaines d'entres vous on fait une declaration prime activité sans la mentionner


----------

